# paired white ringneck doves



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

a woman who volunteers for me needs to find homes for a pair of white ringneck doves, her home is being taken by the bank.
one of them was brought to me because he was found outside, he had a beak injury, a toe amputated and all his tail feathers had been torn out from what ever attacked him, so his beak may need an occasional trim.
the female was an unwanted pet and they are both very sweet and love each other.
they like people but prefer the company of each other
i don't want them to go to anyone who does wedding releases with this type of bird because i'm assuming that how he ended up at my house in the first place.
if anyone is interested call me.
i would take them but i am filled to capacity with the wild ones and my own pet parrots
978-375-9555
jodi


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

never mind i found a home for them


----------

